# 4" pvc blockage?



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh... They used the good stuff....


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Schedule 20? I can't tell what that is


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Is that drainage pipe used for sewer


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like sdr 35


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep, looks like sch 20.....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Holy crap you dig them shallow here....what did you do? Drag your boot to expose the pipe?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Holy crap you dig them shallow here....what did you do? Drag your boot to expose the pipe?












Minimum water service depth is 12" and there is no minimum sewer depth in FL.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Mercy sakes. If its not S & D pipe, did heat get to it?

Have not seen anything like that with SDR 35 unless it gets real deep.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

I am thinking like some of my customers--"whats the issue, its not broken."


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Sent my camera down and guess what? 17' down. ......


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Owner agree in repipe :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Gargalaxy said:


> Owner agree in repipe :thumbup:


Before or after the California trecnhless party/show??


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

If it wasn't for stupid and or cheap people






we wouldn't have jobs, and absolutely nothing to laugh at






Thank god for them as they walk among us.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Chauncey said:


> If it wasn't for stupid and or cheap people we wouldn't have jobs, and absolutely nothing to laugh atThank god for them as they walk among us.


 that's creative as hell


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> ......


So what's the story here? How did you find this? I bet it looked awfully odd if you were able to see it on cam


----------



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)

The boss sent it to me he found it yesterday


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

where you from? cold climate where sewer froze and somebody sent a steamer down the line to thaw it? i've seen that happen before.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Wow. Almost looks like a backhoe dragged it's teeth over it. Sure they weren't trying some landscaping around there.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

pvc doesn't do that without heat. somebody steamed or exposed heat to that line. 

if that is sdr 35...that didn't happen because of soil load. it would have cracked and shattered. i'll make a wager. i'll take a 14' length of my 8" pvc sewer main pipe, sdr 35, give you an 8 lb. sledge, and if you can hit that anywhere 2' away from the ends and break it in 5 hits, i'll buy you a pizza. ambient and pipe temperature has to be over 60 degrees F. i've installed literally MILES of the stuff 20' deep and less, and have never witnessed that other than being exposed to heat. 

i see a lot of posts here where sdr 35 getting a bad rap. again, i've installed miles of it. literally EVERY failure i've repaired...is an installation issue. 

properly installed/bedded/backfilled...sdr 35 is a wonderful product for depths of 20' deep or less. our governing agency requires 5 lbs. p.s.i. air tests for 10 mins. on mainlines, we have to pull a mandrel through those lines to insure the structural integrity of the pipe. 

i've seen a lot of posts here where guys go off on installing sch. 40 pipe over sdr35. that's "okay"...but i've repaired many sewers where the installer sold the homeowner on sched 40...only to dig it up and find it to be cell core and shattered like an eggshell. 

when we were asked to go the sched 40 route, we bought/installed the sdr 21 200 psi water main pipe. same O.D. as sched 40...and IMO...structurally FAR superior. 

just my two cents.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

dayexco said:


> where you from? cold climate where sewer froze and somebody sent a steamer down the line to thaw it? i've seen that happen before.


Florida, no frozen sewers here.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Wow. Almost looks like a backhoe dragged it's teeth over it. Sure they weren't trying some landscaping around there.


You're probably right, I was told that use to be a few pine trees around there a while back, during the excavation or trench just saw a few death tree roots.


----------

